# Is Creatine Safe for Teens?



## Arnold (May 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## mich29 (May 21, 2011)

good post here


----------



## alpha22 (May 23, 2011)

good info


----------



## base01 (May 27, 2011)

tks. neede this


----------



## SurfsideRyan (May 28, 2011)

Good post, Brinkzone has tons of great information out there.

Reminds me of when I was a teen, I took creatine like it was going out of style thinking it was some kind of magical powder haha.

If only I knew then, what I know now.


----------



## |Z| (Jun 1, 2011)

he needs more of the trump "you're fired" style voice when he says the brink zone.


----------

